
Rv8 – RISC-V simulator for x86-64 (2018) - lelf
https://rv8.io/
======
rwmj
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15477054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15477054)
Of course there is also qemu-system-riscv{32,64}.

~~~
alias_neo
According to the benchmarks on their page (about 1/3 to 1/2 way down), this is
generally better performing than the qemu alternative in the benchmarks they
have tested.

------
protomikron
How does that compare to
[https://bellard.org/tinyemu/](https://bellard.org/tinyemu/) ?

------
niutech
There is also a RISC-V simulator in JS: [https://riscv.org/software-
tools/riscv-angel/](https://riscv.org/software-tools/riscv-angel/)

~~~
ZeroCool2u
From that page:

NOTE: ANGEL is not under active development – it implements old draft versions
of the RISC-V specs (~late 2014)

Perhaps best to avoid if you're doing anything more than playing around with
it.

